
Privnote - send notes that will self-destruct after being read - nickb
http://privnote.com/
======
tstegart
haha, this is great. Not that I'm doing to move my super-secret chocolate
smuggling ring over to it or anything, but you know, when I need to send my
ATM pin or something to someone it should be ok.

------
ComputerGuru
PGP Desktop has the only true "this message will self-destruct" feature, as
far as I've seen.

PGP encrypted messages. Opened in a secure viewer. No copy and paste. No easy
screenshotting (dx10 overlay if I'm not mistaken - bypassable, of course, but
decent anyway). Close it and it's gone.

~~~
stcredzero
What if you run PGP Desktop under a modified QEMU that can log all changes to
memory state in a particular program?

~~~
ComputerGuru
As I said - nothing is foolproof these days; and, besides, there are easier
ways like using DX10 image-caputre programs.

------
jauco

      File-> save As
    

or

    
    
      ctrl-a ctrl-c ctrl-v

~~~
amarcus
They even tell you

"This note has been destroyed so, if you want to keep it's content, you must
copy it before closing this page"

Kinda defeats the purpose.

~~~
willarson
I'd pretty much guarantee that its real purpose is to serve as a simple but
pleasant portfolio piece for a designer or developer, and _that_ purpose isn't
defeated by it being copyable.

But, I think the point of the service is that _only one person can read it_
not that _it can only be read once_. They could prevent easy copying by using
Flash, etc, but it that would be cruel, unusual (well, it should be usual),
and wouldn't improve their offering.

~~~
gaius
Can you not screenshot Flash then?

~~~
willarson
I think the key in my statement was _easy copying_. The inability to copy and
paste clearly frustrates people, seeing as its the number one complaint
against Scribd. But thanks for the sarcasm. ;)

~~~
jamesjyu
You _can_ copy and paste from Scribd documents:
[http://img.skitch.com/20080703-fqjkc23nr92t31htq42quirmhe.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20080703-fqjkc23nr92t31htq42quirmhe.jpg)

------
tectonic
While it's probably not, doesn't this ring anyone else's bells as a phishing
site?

------
stcredzero
I am not disappointed after having seen the website. I expected a fail in the
security department. You can't really "self destruct" a message on the medium
of a computer unless you have what amounts to some form of DRM.

~~~
crescendo
There is a pretty glaring XSS vulnerability, though. I have informed them
about it.

~~~
pablohoffman
Yes, thanks for reporting!. It's fixed in the version we deployed today.

~~~
crescendo
Wow, you guys are quick! It's looking good.

------
ScottWhigham
How do you make money with this - AdSense/Ads? Surely there's no "Subscriber
Only" version.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Why does everyone assume that every single online service or website launched
has only one end-goal and that is to make money?

Especially seeing as these comments are made on HN - a decidedly money-making-
free site itself.

------
dreish
"Trying to make bits uncopyable is like trying to make water not wet." --
Bruce Schneier

------
nir
Great UI - nice and simple.

